# My new field golden!



## TrailDogs

My new golden will be one of these guys. Pups arrived yesterday after two sleepless nights and all are doing well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Awww beautiful, Congratulations!

Mom is a stunning red girl.

Are you getting a boy or a girl?


----------



## hubbub

Congratulations! Mama looks pretty tired, but I'm glad that all the pups and she are doing well


----------



## Claudia M

Congratulations! Wonderful puppies and a wonderful mom. Let the fun times begin!


----------



## KathyL

Congratulations! Mom does look a little tired but she just had nine and the funs is just beginning. She has a beautiful dark silky coat.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

What great shades of color!! Congratulations sleepless nights here you come ha ha


----------



## boomers_dawn

Congratulations! Love the look on mom's face .. tired mommy time. Have fun with them.


----------



## goldlover68

Gonna have a 'red' in the family! We got our first red two years ago.....

Nice looking pups and mother.....

Happy Fields to you and your new pup!


----------



## Alaska7133

Congratulations! Happy Nixie I bet to be no longer pregnant. But now the work begins! What is going to determine which pup you are keeping? Just curious what you personally are going to be looking for. DH is scared of me breeding a litter, he's scared none will find homes, we'll end up keeping them all!


----------



## TrailDogs

Alaska7133 said:


> Congratulations! Happy Nixie I bet to be no longer pregnant. But now the work begins! What is going to determine which pup you are keeping? Just curious what you personally are going to be looking for. DH is scared of me breeding a litter, he's scared none will find homes, we'll end up keeping them all!


I am leaning towards female but will keep a male if that is the one I like best. I am looking for good focus, lots of eye contact, probably middle energy level. 
I am excited about watching them grow and develop. 
Stacey, finding good homes is not the the problem. The problem is you will want to keep them all!


----------



## nolefan

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see all the photos over the next year! Must live vicariously


----------



## hotel4dogs

congratulations!! so, so cute!


----------



## TrailDogs

Four days old already and growing fast.


----------



## Claudia M

Absolutely adorable! Such a great mom and such cute puppies. 

Full disclosure, if things were not going to work as far as getting Belle, this would have been the litter I would have hoped and prayed to be able to get our next pup from. Such a great pedigree and wonderful breeder.


----------



## Keven

Beautiful litter!! It's wonderful to be able to be a part of your future field dog's life from such a young age. There's nothing like it!


----------



## gdgli

Terrific genetics. These pups should excel in any field venue---HT, FT, and gundog.

Dying to see a Nixie pup work.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

they are growing fast! Super pretty litter


----------



## TrailDogs

Piles of puppies. And time for new collars!


----------



## solinvictus

Beautiful puppies. They look so peaceful. From the picture you wouldn't know how hard at work their little bodies are working. So very sweet.


----------



## goldlover68

Ok, I cannot stand this anymore.....I get the 'Pink' one....where do I go to pick her up??!!


----------



## fourlakes

Congratulations on your litter! Keep posting photos, please !


----------



## Claudia M

goldlover68 said:


> Ok, I cannot stand this anymore.....I get the 'Pink' one....where do I go to pick her up??!!


hahaha - and here I was thinking about getting them all! Luckily Belle has cured me a bit of more puppies in the house for awhile.


----------



## goldlover68

Claudia,
Those sure look like some good pups! Our 25 month old Foxy (Sugar River Yukon's Golden Fox) about wore us out as a pup. But we are sure enjoying her, when she is not in training. We got her for our retirement, and feel she will be our last 'big' dog, assuming she lives a full life.....! But that could change at any minute, especially if I ever go and look at one of the top dogs.....OMG! I could not resist!


----------



## Claudia M

I am not sure which is the hardest part, whelping or letting them go.


----------



## TrailDogs

Claudia M said:


> I am not sure which is the hardest part, whelping or letting them go.


Letting them go!


----------



## Claudia M

They are so precious! Couple more days until they open their eyes!


----------



## hubbub

Oh my, my heart is just swelling!! Loving the pictures - thank you for sharing them


----------



## Claudia M

Have they opened their eyes yet? <saying in a very impatient voice>


----------



## TrailDogs

The little guys are now two weeks old! Most of them have their eyes open now.
Sometimes mom has to check out the toys.


----------



## Claudia M

So adorable! And such a good mom checking the toys before she lets the kids play with them. Never know what dangers may lie in those toys nowadays!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

They're so beautiful, they all look great and they're really growing.
Enjoying the pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## TrailDogs

These babies are growing fast:heartbeat


----------



## Claudia M

They are beyond adorable! I can only imagine the fun you are having with the little munchkins!


----------



## gdgli

I love puppy pics. They sure are growing fast.

Any personal favorites yet?


----------



## TrailDogs

gdgli said:


> I love puppy pics. They sure are growing fast.
> 
> Any personal favorites yet?


I think I want to keep them all. They are so much fun.


----------



## nolefan

Love the photos! Please post more when you have time, husband says I must live vicariously for puppy fix....


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

awww super! I love all the puppy stimulations you have set up too!


----------



## OutWest

TrailDogs said:


> I think I want to keep them all. They are so much fun.


I'm just now seeing this thread. Such beautiful pups and a beautiful mom. I have a red female also--not trained for anything special except to love us--but I love the redheads! Those puppies are going to be great looking. I hope they have all the hunting traits you are looking for too.


----------



## Bentman2

TrailDogs said:


> These babies are growing fast:heartbeat


 
It is remarkable how "light" colored one of the pups is in relation to the others. It looks like the parents were both dark in color from the color of the litter. I assume that the lighter colored one will turn out to be a medium golden or is that just wishful thinking? :wavey:


----------



## TrailDogs

Bentman2 said:


> It is remarkable how "light" colored one of the pups is in relation to the others. It looks like the parents were both dark in color from the color of the litter. I assume that the lighter colored one will turn out to be a medium golden or is that just wishful thinking? :wavey:


We did get a blondie in the mix. I think she will darken up and be medium. The father is not as dark as the mom. Here he is.


----------



## TrailDogs

They are growing so fast. Five weeks already.


----------



## Claudia M

How do you keep the area so neat and clean?!


----------



## TrailDogs

Claudia M said:


> How do you keep the area so neat and clean?!


They don't live in the play area, I just put them in there to burn off energy a few times a day. Also I keep paper towels handy!
They have a separate pen where they eat and sleep, and they are getting good at using the potty pads but not 100%. 
Maybe by next week it will be warm enough for them to spend some time out in the yard.


----------



## Bentman2

TrailDogs said:


> They are growing so fast. Five weeks already.


 
Wow, you do have a "blondie". Wonder what the odds are of that in a litter of 9? I am sure he/she will darker up later but that is wild. :wavey:


----------



## hubbub

Yes to all nine please!  Hmm, I wonder how many I can fit in a carry on bag?? 

Thank you for sharing the pictures. I especially love the shot of mom nearly on her back - feeding one and checking in on the other.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches

they are adorable!! I love how you keep them stimulated. I find all of that so beneficial! That blondie is hilarious!


----------



## OutWest

TrailDogs said:


> They are growing so fast. Five weeks already.


They are sooooo cute. And chubby. And glossy. Nothing wrong with a blondie in the bunch. She will probably turn out to be a strawberry blond, LOL. :bowl:


----------



## TrailDogs

:rockon: The puppies dad just got a 2nd in Talbot's Q today and earned his ***. Not bad for a 3 1/2 year old.


----------



## gdgli

Traildogs

Your pups are awfully cute.
I like your puppy playground.

I hope to see some of these pups in the field.


----------



## TrailDogs

Six weeks old and two of them have mastered the food puzzle toy. I will try it with the rest of them tomorrow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Big Congrats to the puppies Dad!

The pups really look great, they're beautiful.


----------



## TrailDogs

*Ripple*

Pink girl ended up staying and is now 10 1/2 weeks old. I am having so much fun with her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

She's so adorable!


----------



## hubbub

Oh, she's just beautiful! If you don't mind my asking, what made her stand out as the one for you?


----------



## TrailDogs

hubbub said:


> Oh, she's just beautiful! If you don't mind my asking, what made her stand out as the one for you?


Her personality was the most like her mother, probably middle of the pack energy wise. She gave a lot of eye contact and very sweet.
It was tough to make a choice as they were all quite similar in a lot of ways. 
I didn't decide for sure until they were 7 weeks and then I had to make up my mind . It is not easy when you are looking at the pups every day and see things you like in each one. We looked at structure in all of them and that also played a role in the decision making although not as much as personality, temperament traits.
She fits in quite well with my current dogs and so far is a lot of fun to work with.


----------



## hubbub

TrailDogs said:


> Her personality was the most like her mother, probably middle of the pack energy wise. She gave a lot of eye contact and very sweet.
> It was tough to make a choice as they were all quite similar in a lot of ways.
> I didn't decide for sure until they were 7 weeks and then I had to make up my mind .* It is not easy when you are looking at the pups every day and see things you like in each one. *We looked at structure in all of them and that also played a role in the decision making although not as much as personality, temperament traits.
> She fits in quite well with my current dogs and so far is a lot of fun to work with.


Thanks for sharing! The bolded part is what I imagined made things more difficult - you had so many options and little moments for each of their wiggly selves to sway you


----------



## gdgli

Trail

"her personality was most like her mother"

I can identify with that.


----------



## Eowyn

Bentman2 said:


> Wow, you do have a "blondie". Wonder what the odds are of that in a litter of 9? I am sure he/she will darker up later but that is wild. :wavey:


It's not as uncommon as you think.


----------



## Eowyn

Congratulations on the new pup! She is a cutie!


----------



## TrailDogs

Here is the little blondie now. I get to train with her sometimes. She was actually my second pick. It was a close decision.


----------

